# win+apache+htaccess?



## ghhe (30. Oktober 2002)

Hi, 

Also ich habe jetzt mal apache eingerichtet und wollte dann schaun ob ich htaccess verwenden kann. Ich habe die htaccess und htpasswd ordnungsgemäß erstellt und in mein verzeichniss (und auch in der config von apache habe ich diesen text eingegebn der auf einer seite steht) aber irgendwie funktioniert das dann nicht! also es kommt zwar das fenster wo ich pass und user eingebe nur der nimmt es nicht egal was ich mache!
könnt ihr mir mal sagen ob das unter windows (2000) überhaupt geht und/oder wie das mit apache funkt?! vielleicht das wer kurz ne anleitung schreibt oder ein tutorial hat?!

Danke schon mal

MfG
ghhe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2002)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass .htaccess unter Windows läuft. Wenn du eh schon ne W2k-Plattform hast, nimm den IIS und als .htaccess-Ersatz dies.


----------



## fexx (2. November 2002)

Kennt jemand ein anderes Toll das kostenlos ist und auch unter Win XP mit IIS läuft? 
Fexx.


----------



## ghhe (3. November 2002)

wozu wenns apache gibt?! 


achja funkt jetzt alles ich hab nur vergessen das passwort mit MD5 (nur unter windows) und nicht mit crypto oder so zu verschlüsseln...trozdem danke!

Mfg ghhe


----------

